# Merchant Services/Credit Card Machine



## maryt (20 Aug 2008)

We have a small business and rent a credit card machine from the AIB but I do think the monthly merchant services fees are quite high.  Can anyone else recommend another company who provide the same service but are more competitive?


----------



## maryt (20 Aug 2008)

Just looked at the bank statements.  In May it was over E53, June E48, July E22 and August E29.  Maybe this is normal, I don't know why it's different every month - they obviously charge on every transaction.  We then pay around E18 to Payzone every month to ensure the transactions go through at end of every day.


----------



## Armada (20 Aug 2008)

Hi, 

For many years I used AIB Merchant Services but recently I have switched to Bank of Ireland (Elavon).

My fees have dropped considerably and I must say I find the new terminal far more user friendly and faster to process the transaction.

There seems to be a deal to be done with most of the banks so shop around.


----------



## maryt (22 Aug 2008)

Thanks Armada - I'll have a look at BOI.


----------



## Diddles (22 Aug 2008)

I found Ulster gave us the best deal,was also with AIB


----------



## bond-007 (22 Aug 2008)

I would second UB. I was with AIB and I found that AIB rates were very high.


----------



## Cantona7 (5 Nov 2008)

We are also a small business with very little useage on our machine.I received my AIB terminal fees bill today. They are now charging a minimum monthly useage fee of euro30.00 and a terminal monthly rental fee of euro 25.00 + vat.consequently our bill is now double what it used be.. do other banks have this minimum monthly useage charge fee?


----------



## bond-007 (5 Nov 2008)

UB certainly don't. I don't use my machine that often and the monthly bill is never over €25 including VAT.

Tell AIB to shove it. That is unacceptable.


----------

